# HDX Tiger Wrap...



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Just put the finish coat on and now she's turning.
Get better pictures when it dries.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice job, really stands out. What are your under and over colors?

Walt


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks....
Metalic Silver,Metalic Red(Base Wrap)
Scarlet Red, Black as sacrificial thread...
All done in A size thread..


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Team Buddhahead said:


> Thanks....
> Metalic Silver,Metalic Red(Base Wrap)
> Scarlet Red, Black as sacrificial thread...
> All done in A size thread..



Thanks, I knew the silver looked metallic, but wasn't sure about the base red.

Did you have any trouble burnishing the base metallics, or wrap it a little loose to make it easier? Just curious, the last metallic underwrap I tried I burnished the foil off the thread in a few spots and wasn't real happy with the results; wound up redoing it without the metallic.

Again very nice job, the finish looks great as well.

Walt


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

WALT D. said:


> Thanks, I knew the silver looked metallic, but wasn't sure about the base red.
> 
> Did you have any trouble burnishing the base metallics, or wrap it a little loose to make it easier? Just curious, the last metallic underwrap I tried I burnished the foil off the thread in a few spots and wasn't real happy with the results; wound up redoing it without the metallic.
> 
> ...


I wrap tight. Try and get it perfect...
When you burnish it use the round edge to your tool.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks sweet.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Looks good.*

Walt, I found that when I do that tiger wrap, wrapping it by hand, I take the tool and push the threads tight every eight to ten threads. If you do it this way youll notice that when you wrap, the threads will not be allingned perfectly around the rod. It makes for less burnishing and the threads will be tight but not straight.


----------



## Stan Wierzbicki (May 24, 2006)

Firespyder7, Do you put 2 or 3 coats of finish on, then apply your second wrap. Thank Stan


----------

